# [solved] KDE nach Passworteingabe ohne Fehler wieder Login

## Jacomo

Hallo zusammen,

habe diese Woche zum 1. Mal Gentoo auf meinem Notebook installiert. Soweit konnte ich alle Probleme bisher lösen, aber jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.

Habe mir gestern mit

```
emerge kde-meta
```

mal KDE installiert.

habe KDE so eingerichtet, dass es beim Systemstart mitstarten soll.

Wenn ich mich am Loginscreen mit root anmelden möchte erhalte ich natürlich die Fehlermeldung, dass Root logins nicht erlaubt sind.

Wenn ich aber mit dem neu angelegten Benutzer einloggen möchte kommt kurz ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit Uhr als Mauszeiger und dann ist sofort wieder der Loginscreen da, ohne Fehlermeldung.

Hat jemand Rat für mich? Leider bin ich noch Neuling auf dem Gebiet, weiß also nicht welche Logfiles ich durchsuchen muss, etc.

Vielen Dank mal gleich im Voraus!Last edited by Jacomo on Thu Apr 29, 2010 1:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du cconsolekit gestartet?

----------

## Jacomo

Consolekit war noch gar nicht installiert, aber jetzt funktionierts, danke  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das installiert sich von alleine, wenn du nichts änderst. Nur starten tut es sich nicht unbedingt von alleine. Was hast du denn gemacht?

----------

## Jacomo

Hab ehrlich gesagt gar nicht geschaut ob es schon installiert war.

ich hab erst

```
emerge constolekit
```

dann

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit start
```

danach konnte ich mich sofort anmelden.

Hab dann noch

```
rc-update add consolekit default
```

damits gleich beim Booten geladen wird.

Vielen Dank nochmal!

----------

## Klaus Meier

consolekit wird normalerweise automatisch installiert. Musst du gar nicht manuell machen. Aber das mit dem Starten, das hast du richtig gemacht.

----------

